# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > مقاله: مواردی که یک جاوا کار باید بداند(مبتدی-حرفه ای)

## Nazanin-Zohreh

http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/جاوا_(زبان_برنامه‌نویسی)

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزیز لینک بالا مطلب خاصی رو نشون نمیده!!!!!!

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

سلام

با عرض معذرت که لینک کار نمیکنه نوشته هارو در همین جا کپی میکنم . مطالب جالبی بود گفتم دوستان هم استفاده کنن .

*جاوا (زبان برنامه‌نویسی)*

*جاوا* یک زبان برنامه‌نویسی شئ‌گراست که شرکت سان مایکروسیستمز آن را ابداع کرده‌است. زبان جاوا شبیه به ++C است اما مدل شیءگرایی آسان تری دارد و از قابلیت های سطح پایین کمتری پشتیبانی می کند.یکی از قابلیت‌های اصلی جاوا این است که مدیریت حافظه را بطور خودکار انجام می‌دهد. ضریب اطمینان عملکرد برنامه‌های نوشته‌شده به این زبان بالا است و وابسته به سیستم عامل خاصی نیست، به عبارت دیگر می‌توان آن را روی هر رایانه با هر نوع سیستم عاملی اجرا کرد. برنامه‌های جاوا به صورت کدهای بیتی همگردانی (کامپایل) می‌شوند. که مانند کد ماشین هستند و به ویژه وابسته به سیستم عامل خاصی نمی باشند.
سر فصل ها

۱تاریخچه۲برنامه‌های جاوا واپلت‌ها۳نمونه‌هایی از برنامه‌هایجاوا۴توزیع‌های جاوا۵نقاط ضعف۶پاسخ برنامه‌نویسان جاوا بهایرادات۷یک اشتباه متداول

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

*تاریخچه*
در مقایسه با زبان‌های دیگر، همچون ++C یا بیسیک یا فورترن، جاوا زبان نسبتاً جدیدتری است. شرکت سان مایکروسیستمز در سال ۱۹۹۱ یک پروژه تحقیقاتی به نام گرین (Green) را آغاز کرد. هدف این پروژه ایجاد زبانی جدید شبیه به ++C بود که نویسنده اصلی آن، جیمز گاسلینگ، آن را _بلوط_ (Oak) نامید. اما بعدها به دلیل برخی مشکلات حقوقی از میان لیستی از کلمات تصادفی نام آن به جاوا تغییر کرد.
پروژه گرین به دلیل مشکلات بازاریابی در شرف لغو شدن بود تا اینکه گسترش وب در سال ۱۹۹۳ باعث نمایش توانایی‌های وافر جاوا در این عرصه گشت. اینگونه بود که شرکت سان مایکروسیستمز در مه ۱۹۹۵جاوا را رسماً به بازار عرضه کرد.
جاوا یک زبان برنامه نویسی است که در ابتدا توسط شرکت sun Microsystems ایجاد شده است و در سال 1995 به عنوان مولفه اصلی java platform منتشر شد.این زبان قسمت های بسیاری از گرامر خود را از c وc++ گرفته اما دارای مدل شی گرایی ساده ای است و امکانات سطح پایین کمی دارد.کاربرد جاوا در کامپایل به صورت بایت کد است که قابلیت اجرا روی تمامی ماشین های شبیه سازی جاوا را داشته باشد صرف نظر از معماری و خصوصیات آن کامپیوتر.اجرای اصلی کامپایلرهای جاوا,ماشین های پیاده سازی و کتابخانه های آن توسط این شرکت از سال 1995 منتشر شد.در may 2007 این شرکت نرم افزار رایگان این زبان را فراهم کرد.دیگران هم کاربرد های دیگری از این زبان را منتشر کردند مثل کامپایلر GNU برای جاوا. 

Games Gosling پروژه ی زبان برنامه نویسی جاوا را در june 1991 آغاز کرد.این زبان در ابتدا Oak,سپس Green و در آخر هم جاوا نامیده شد.gosling قصد داشت یک ماشین مجازی و یک ماشینی به کار برد که شبیه C وC++ باشد.این شرکت نسخه ی اول جاوا را تحت عنوان Java1.0 در سال 1995 منتشر ساخت.جستجوگر های اصلی وب به هم پیوستند تا به طور مطمئن java applet را بدون صفحات وب اجرا کنند و به این صورت جاوا خیلی زود معروف و محبوب شد.با پیدایش java2 ,نسخه ی جدید توانست ترکیب های جدیدی را برای نوع های مختلف پلت فرم ها ایجاد کند.به عنوان مثال J2EE ,باهدف کاربرد برای تشکیلات اقتصادی،و نسخه ی J2ME برای موبایل منتشر شد.در سال 2006 با هدف بازاریابی،این شرکت نسخه ی جدید J2 را با نام های JavaEE ،JavaME وJavaSE منتشر کرد.در سال 1997 شرکت سان میکروسیستمز،ISO/IEC JTC1 standards body و Ecma International را به فرمول جاوا تغییر داد.شرکت sun بسیاری از کاربردهای جاوایش را بدون هیچ هزینه ای فراهم آورد.شرکت sun با فروش مجوز برای بعضی از کاربرد های خاصش مثل Java EnterpriseSystem. درآمدی را بدست آورد.اولین تمایزی که بین SDK وJRE داد شامل فقدان کامپایلر برای JRE و سرفایل ها بود.در 13 نوامبر 2006 شرکت sun نرم افزار جاوا را به صورت رایگان و با مجوز عمومی برای همه منتشر کرد.
اهداف اولیه
1)این زبان باید ساده،شی گرا و مشهور باشد.
2)مطمئن و بدون خطا باشد.
3)وابسته به معماری کامپیوتر نبوده و قابل انتقال باشد.
4)باید با کارایی بالا اجرا شود.
 5)باید به صورت پویا و نخ کشی شده باشد.

جاوا برای نوشتن انواع برنامه‌های کاربردی مناسب است. با جاوا می‌توان انواع برنامه‌های زیر را نوشت:
برنامه‌های تحت وب؛ برنامه‌نویسی سیستم‌های کوچک مانند موبایل، پاکت پی‌سی و ...؛ برنامه‌های کاربردی بزرگ (Enterprise)؛ برنامه‌های رومیزی (Desktop)؛ و غیره. قابلیت خاصی در جاوا وجود دارد بنام اپلت. اپلتها امکانات فراوانی برای نوشتن برنامه‌های تحت وب در اختیار برنامه نویسان قرار می‌دهند که دیگر زبانهای برنامه نویسی فاقد آن هستند البته وجود ماشین مجازی جاوا برای اجرای اپلت لازم است.اپلت ها نظیر فناوری Activex شرکت مایکروسافت هستند که برنامه نویسان را قادر می سازد تا امکاناتی را به مرورگر کاربر بیافزایند.البته تفاوت این دو در امنیت می باشد به گونه ای که اپلت ها بدلیل اینکه در محیطی به نام جعبه شنی اجرا می شوند امن هستند ولی Activex ها فاقد چنین امنیتی هستند
خط مشی جاوا
یکی از ویژگی های جاوا قابل حمل بودن آن است.یعنی برنامه ی نوشته شده به زبان جاوا باید به طور مشابهی در کامپیوتر های مختلف با سخت افزار های متفاوت اجرا شود.و باید این توانایی را داشته باشد که برنامه یک بار نوشته شود،یک بار کامپایل شود و در همه کامپیوترها اجرا گردد.به این صورت که کد کامپایل شده ی جاوا را ذخیره میکند اما نه به صورت کد ماشین بلکه به صورت بایت کد جاوا.دستورالعمل ها شبیه کد ماشین هستند اما با ماشین های مجازی که به طور خاص برای سخت افزار های مختلف نوشته شده اند،اجرا میشوند.در نهایت کاربر از JRE نصب شده روی ماشین خود یا جستجوگر وب استفاده می کند.کتابخانه های استاندارد یک راه عمومی برای دسترسی به ویژگی های خاص فراهم می کنند.مانند گرافیک،نخ کشی و شبکه.در بعضی از نسخه های JVM بایت کدها می توانند قبل و در زمان اجرای برنامه به کد های محلی کامپایل شوند.فایده ی اصلی استفاده از بایت کد ،قسمت کردن است.اما ترجمه ی کلی یعنی برنامه های ترجمه شده تقریباَ همیشه کندتر از برنامه های کامپایل شده ی محلی اجرا می شوند.این شکاف می تواند با چند تکنیک خوش بینانه که در کاربرد های JVM قبلی معرفی شد، کم شود.یکی از این تکنیک ها JIT است که بایت کد جاوا را به کد محلی ترجمه کرده و سپس آن را پنهان میکند.در نتیجه برنامه خیلی سریع تر نسبت به کدهای ترجمه شده ی خالص شروع و اجرا می شود.بیشتر VM های پیشرفته،به صورت کامپایل مجدد پویا ،در آنالیزVM ،رفتار برنامه ی اجرا شده و کامپایل مجدد انتخاب شده و بهینه سازی قسمت های برنامه ،استفاده می شوند.کامپایل مجدد پویا می تواند کامپایل ایستا را بهینه سازی کند.زیرا می تواند قسمت hot spot برنامه و گاهی حلقه های داخلی که ممکن است زمان اجرای برنامه را افزایش دهند،را تشخیص دهد.کامپایل JIT و کامپایل مجدد پویا به برنامه های جاوا اجازه می دهد که سرعت اجرای کدهای محلی بدون از دست دادن قابلیت انتقال افزایش پیدا کند. تکنیک بعدی به عنوان کامپایل ایستا شناخته شده است.که کامپایل مستقیم به کدهای محلی است مانند بسیاری از کامپایلرهای قدیمی.کامپایلر ایستای جاوا ،بایت کدها را به کدهای شی محلی ترجمه می کند.
کارایی جاوا نسبت به نسخه های اولیه بیشتر شد.در تعدادی از تست ها نشان داده شد که کارایی کامپایلرJIT کاملاََ مشابه کامپایلر محلی شد.عملکرد کامپایلرها لزوماَ کارایی کدهای کامپایل شده را نشان نمی دهند.یکی از پیشرفت های بی نظیر در در زمان اجرای ماشین این بود که خطا ها ماشین را دچار اشکال نمی کردند.علاوه بر این در زمان اجرای ماشینی مانند جاوا وسایلی وجود دارد که به زمان اجرای ماشین متصل شده و هر زمانی که یک استثنا رخ می دهد،اطلاعات اشکال زدایی که در حافظه وجود دارد ،ثبت میکنند.
پیاده سازی
شرکت سان میکروسیستم مجوز رسمی برای پلت فرم استاندارد جاوا را بهMicrosoftWindows, Linux, و Solaris. داده است.همچنین محیط های دیگری برای دیگر پلت فرم ها فراهم آورده است.علامت تجاری مجوز شرکت سان میکروسیستم طوری بود که با همه ی پیاده سازی ها سازگار باشد.به علت اختلاف قانونی که با ماکروسافت پیدا کرد،زمانی که شرکت سان ادعا کرد که پیاده سازی ماکروسافت از RMI یا JNI پشتیبانی نکرده و ویژگی های خاصی را برای خودش اضافه کرده است.شرکت سان در سال 1997 پیگیری قانونی کرد و در سال 2001 در توافقی 20 میلیون دلاری برنده شد.در نتیجه کمی بعدماکروسافت جاوا را به ویندوز فرستاد.در نسخه ی اخیر ویندوز،جستجوگر اینترنت نمی تواند از جاوا پلت فرم پشتیبانی کند.شرکت سان و دیگرانیک سیستم اجرای جاوای رایگان برای آنها و نسخه های دیگر ویندوز فراهم آوردند.
اداره ی خودکار حافظه
جاوا از حافظه ی بازیافتی خودکار برای اداره ی حافظه در چرخه ی زندگی یک شی استفاده می کند.برنامه نویس زمانی که اشیا به وجود می آیند،این حافظه را تعیین می کند.و در زمان اجرا نیز،زمانی که این اشیا در استفاده ی زیاد طولانی نباشند، برنامه نویس مسئول بازگرداندن این حافظه است. زمانی که مرجعی برای شی های باقیمانده نیست،شی های غیر قابل دسترس برای آزاد شدن به صورت خودکارتوسط بازیافت حافظه،انتخاب می شوند.اگر برنامه نویس مقداری از حافظه را برای شی هایی که زیاد طولانی نیستند ،نگه دارد،چیزهایی شبیه سوراخ حافظه اتفاق می افتند.
یکی از عقایدی که پشت سر مدل اداره ی حافظه ی خودکار جاوا وجود دارد،این است که برنامه نویس هزینه ی اجرای اداره ی دستی حافظه را نادیده می گیرد.در بعضی از زبان ها حافظه لازم برای ایجاد یک شی،به صورت ضمنی و بدون شرط،به پشته تخصیص داده می شود.و یا به طور صریح اختصاص داده شده و از heap بازگردانده می شود.در هر کدام از این راه ها،مسئولیت اداره ی اقامت حافظه با برنامه نویس است.اگر برنامه شی را برنگرداند،سوراخ حافظه اتفاق می افتد.اگر برنامه تلاش کند به حافظه ای را که هم اکنون بازگردانده شده،دستیابی پیدا کند یا برگرداند،نتیجه تعریف شده نیست و ممکن است برنامه بی ثبات شده و یا تخریب شود.این ممکن است با استفاده از اشاره گر مدتی باقی بماند اما سرباری و پیچیدگی برنامه زیاد می شود.بازیافت حافظه اجازه دارد در هر زمانی اتفاق بیفتد.به طوری که این زمانی اتفاق می افتد که برنامه بیکار باشد.اگر حافظه ی خالی کافی برای تخصیص شی جدید در heap وجود نداشته باشد،ممکن است برنامه برای چند دقیقه متوقف شود.در جایی که زمان پاسخ یا اجرا مهم باشد،اداره ی حافظه و منابع اشیا استفاده می شوند.
جاوا از نوع اشاره گر ریاضی C وC++ پشتیبانی نمی کند.در جایی که آدرس اشیا و اعداد صحیح می توانند به جای هم استفاده شوند.همانند C++ وبعضی زبان های شی گرای دیگر،متغیر های نوع های اولیه ی جاوا شی گرا نبودند.مقدار نوع های اولیه مستقیماً در فیلد ها ذخیره می شوند.در فیلدها(برای اشیا) و در پشته(برای توابع)،بیشتر از heap استفاده می شود.این یک تصمیم هوشیارانه توسط طراح جاوا برای اجرا است.به همین دلیل جاوا یک زبان شی گرای خالص به حساب نمی آید.
گرامر
گرامر جاوا خیلی بزرگتر از C++ است.مثل C++ که ترکیب ساختار ها و برنامه های شی گرا می باشد،نیست. بلکه زبان جاوا یک زبان شی گرای خالص است.همه ی کدهایی که داخل کلاس نوشته می شود و همه ی چیزهایی که داخل شی است،با استثنائات نوع داده ی اصلی ،که به صورت کلاس نیستند،برای اجرا.
جاوا بسیاری از ویژگی ها را پشتیبانی می کند.از کلاس ها برای ساده تر کردن زبان و جلوگیری از رخداد خطا.

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

*نمونه‌هایی از برنامه‌های جاوا*
در زیر نمونه‌ای از برنامه‌ای که در جاوا نوشته شده‌است آورده شده است.البته برای کامپایل کردن این برنامه بایستی JDK بر روی سیستم مورد نظر نصب شده باشد.
*public* *class* Test{
 *public* *static* void main(*String*[] args) {
 *System*.out.println("HelloWorld!");
 }
}برای اجرای برنامه بالا، ابتدا باید یک فایل به نام Test.java ساخته شود و سپس کامپایل شود: ‎
 javac Test.java سپس یک فایل خروجی به نام Test.class دریافت می شود. بعد با استفاده از دستور زیر برنامه قابل اجرا است:
‎
 java Test
مثال ها
برنامه Hello world به این صورت در زبان جاوا می تواند نوشته شود:
// HelloWorld.java public class HelloWorld {
public static void main(String[] args) {
System.out.println("Hello, World!");
   }
}
بر طبق قرارداد فایل هل بعد از کلاس های عمومی نام گذاری می شوند.سپس باید پسوند java را به این صورت اضافه کرد: Hello world.java .این فایل اول باید با استفاده از کامپایلر جاوا به بایت کد کامپایل شود.در نتیجه فایل Hello world.class ایجاد می شود.این فایل قابل اجرا است.فایل جاوا ممکن است فقط یک کلاس عمومی داشته باشد.اما می تواند شامل چندین کلاس با دستیابی عمومی کمتر باشد.
کلاسی که به صورت خصوصی تعریف می شود ممکن است در فایل .java ذخیره شود.کامپایلر برای هر کلاسی که در فایل اصلی تعریف می شود یک کلاس فایل تولید می کند.که نام این کلاس فایل همنام کلاس است با پسوند .class
کلمه کلیدی public (عمومی) برای قسمت هایی که می توانند از کد های کلاس های دیگر صدا زده بشوند،به کهر برده می شود. کلمه ی کلیدی static (ایستا) در جلوی یک تابع ،یک تابع ایستا را که فقط وابسته به کلاس است و نه قابل استفاده برای نمونه هایی از کلاس،نشان می دهد.فقط تابع های ایستا می توانند توسط اشیا بدون مرجع صدا زده شوند.داده های ایستا به متغیر هایی که ایستا نیستند،نمی توانند دسترسی داشته باشند.
کلمه ی کلیدی void (تهی) نشان می دهد که تابع main هیچ مقداری را بر نمی گرداند.اگر برنامه ی جاوا بخواهد با خطا از برنامه خارج شود،باید system.exit() صدا زده شود. کلمه ی main یک کلمه ی کلیدی در زبان جاوا نیست.این نام واقعی تابعی است که جاوا برای فرستادن کنترل به برنامه ،صدا می زند.برنامه جاوا ممکن است شامل چندین کلاس باشد که هر کدام دارای تابع main هستند.
تابع main باید آرایه ای از اشیا رشته ای را بپذیرد.تابع main می تواند از آرگومان های متغیر به شکل public static void main(string…args) استفاده کند که به تابع main اجازه می دهد اعدادی دلخواه از اشیا رشته ای را فراخوانی کند. پارامترstring[]args آرایه ای از اشیا رشته ایست که شامل تمام آرگومان هایی که به کلاس فرستاده می شود،است.
چاپ کردن،قسمتی از کتابخانه ی استاندارد جاوا است.کلاس سیستم یک فیلد استاتیک عمومی به نام out تعریف کرده است.شی out یک نمونه از کلاس printstream است و شامل تعداد زیادی تابع برای چاپ کردن اطلاعات در خروجی استاندارد است.همچنین شامل println(string) برای اضافه کردن یک خط جدید برای رشته ی فرستاده شده اضافه می کند.

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

*توزیع‌های جاوا*
منظور از توزیع جاوا پیاده سازیهای مختلفی است که برای کامپایلر جاوا و همچنین مجموعه کتابخانه های استاندارد زبان جاوا( JDK ) وجود دارد. در حال حاضر چهار توزیع کننده عمده جاوا وجود دارند: // Hello.java import javax.swing.JApplet; importjava.awt.Graphics;
public class Hello extends JApplet {
public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
g.drawString("Hello, world!", 65, 95);
   }    
}

سان میکروسیستمز: توزیع کننده اصلی جاوا و مبدع آن می‌باشد. در اکثر موارد هنگامی که گفته می‌شود جاوا منظور توزیع سان می‌باشد. 
GNU Classpath:این توزیع از سوی موسسه نرم افزارهای آزاد منتشر شده و تقریبا تمامی کتابخانه استاندارد زبان جاوادر آن بدون بهره گیری از توزیع شرکت سان از اول پیاده سازی شده است . یک کامپایلر به نام GNU Compiler for Java نیز برای کامپایل کردن کد های جاوا توسط این موسسه ایجاد شده است. فلسفه انتخاب نام Classpath برای این پروژه رها کردن تکنولوژی جاوا از وابستگی به علامت تجاری جاوا است بطوریکه هیچ وابستگی یا محدودیتی برای استفاده آن از لحاظ قوانین حقوقی ایجاد نشود و از طرفی به خاطر وجود متغیر محیطی classpath در تمامی محیط های احرایی برنامه های جاوا، این نام به نوعی تکنولوژی جاوا را برای خواننده القا می کند.کامپایلر GNU توانایی ایجاد کد اجرایی (در مقابل بایت کد توزیع سان) را داراست. لازم به ذکر است که در حال حاضر شرکت سان تقریبا تمامی کدهای JDK را تحت مجوز نرم افزار های آزاد به صورت متن باز منتشر کرده است و قول انتشار قسمت بسیار کوچکی از این مجموعه را که بدلیل استفاده از کدهای شرکت های ثانویه نتوانسته به صورت متن باز منتشر نماید در آینده نزدیک با باز نویسی این کد ها داده است. 
مایکروسافت J#:این در حقیقت یک توزیع جاوا نیست. بلکه زبانی مشابه می‌باشد که توسط مایکروسافت و در چارچوب .net ارائه شده‌است. انتظار اینکه در سیستم عاملی غیر از ویندوز هم اجرا شود را نداشته باشید. 
AspectJ:این نیز یک زبان مجزا نیست. بلکه یک برنامه الحاقی می‌باشد که امکان برنامه نویسی Aspect Oriented را به جاوا می‌افزاید. این برنامه توسط بنیاد برنامه نویسی جلوه گرا و به صورت کد باز ارائه شده‌است. کلاس های خاص
Applet (برنامه های کاربردی کوچک)
اپلت جاوا ها برنامه هایی هستند که برای کاربرد هایی نظیر نمایش صفحات وب در جستجوگر وب،ایجاد شده اند.

واژه ی import باعث می شود کامپایلر جاوا کلاس های javaapplet.Applet وjava.awt.Graphics را به کامپایل برنامه اضافه کند.کلاس Hello کلاس Applet را توسعه می دهد.کلاس اپلت چارچوبی برای کاربرد های گروهی برای نمایش و کنترل چرخه ی زندگی اپلت،درست می کند.کلاس اپلت یک تابع پنجره ای مجرد است که برنامه های کوچکی با قابلیت نشان دادن واسط گرافیکی برای کاربر را فراهم می کند.کلاس Hello تابع موروثی print(Graphics) را از سوپر کلاس container باطل می کند،برای اینکه کدی که اپلت را نمایش می دهد ،فراهم کند. تابع paint شی های گرافیکی را که شامل زمینه های گرافیکی هستند را می فرستد تا برای نمایش اپلت ها استفاده شوند.تابع paint برای نمایش "Hello world!" تابع drawstring(string,int,int) را صدا می زند.
Servlet
تکنولوژی servlet جاوا گسترس وب را به آسانی فراهم می کند.و شامل مکانیزم هایی برای توسعه ی تابعی سرور وب و برایدسترسی به سیستم های تجاری موجود است.servlet قسمتی لز javaEE است که به درخواست های مشتری پاسخ می دهد.
// Hello.java import java.io.*; import javax.servlet.*;
public class Hello extends GenericServlet {
public void service(ServletRequest request, ServletResponse response) 
throws ServletException, IOException {
response.setContentType("text/html");
final PrintWriter pw = response.getWriter();
pw.println("Hello, world!");
pw.close();
   }
}
واژه ی import کامپایلر جاوا را هدایت می کند که تمام کلاس های عمومی و واسط ها را از بسته های java.io وjava.servlet را در کامپایل وارد کند.
کلاس Hello کلاس Genericservlet را توسعه می دهد.کلاسGenericservlet واسطی برای سرور فراهم میکند تا درخواست را به servlet بفرستد و چرخه ی زندگی servlet را کنترل کند.
صفحه ی سرور جاوا
صفحه ی سرور جاوا قسمتی از سرور javaEE است که پاسخ تولید می کند.نوعاَ صفحات HTML به درخواست های HTTP از مشتری.JSP ها کد جاوا در صفحه ی HTML را با استفاده از حائل <%and%> اضافه می کنند.JSP به javaservlet کامپایل می شود.
کاربردswing (تاب خوردن)
Swing کتابخانه ی واسط گرافیکی کاربر است برای پلت فرم javaSE .ابزاری مشابه پنجره،GTK و motif توسط شرکت sun فراهم شده اند.این مثال کاربرد swing یک پنجره ی واحد همراه با Hello world را ایجاد می کند.
// Hello.java (Java SE 5) import java.awt.BorderLayout; importjavax.swing.*;
public class Hello extends JFrame {
public Hello() {
super("hello");
setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_C  LOSE);
setLayout(new BorderLayout());
add(new JLabel("Hello, world!"));
pack();
   }

public static void main(String[] args) {
new Hello().setVisible(true);
   }
}
اولین جمله ی import کامپایلر جاوا را هدایت می کندتا کلاس Borderlayout را از بسته ی java.awt در جاوا به کامپایل اضافه کند.و import دوم همه ی کلاس های عمومی و واسط آن ها را از بسته ی javax.swing اضافه می کند.کلاس Hello کلاس Jframe را توسعه می دهد.کلاس Jframe یک پنجره با میله ی عنوان و کنترل بستن است.
زمانی که برنامه آغاز می شود،تابع main با JVM صدا زده می شود.این یک نمونه ی جدید از کلاس Hello را ایجاد کرده و با صدا زدن تابع setvisible(boolean) با مقدار true نمایش داده می شود.
Generic
قبل از کلاس های عمومی برای هر متغیر باید یک نوع خاص تعریف می کردیم.به عنوان مثال برای کلاس های ظرف این امر مشکل بود زیرا را آسانی برای ایجاد یک container وجود نداشت که نوع های خاصی از اشیا را بپذیرد.کلاس های عمومی اجازه میدهند نوع زمان کامپایل ،بدون نیاز به ایجاد تعداد زیادی از container ،چک شود.همه آنها کدهای مشابهی دارند.
کتابخانه های کلاس
کتابخانه های جاوا که به صورت بایت کد از کد اصلی کامپایل شده اند،برای پشتیبانی از بعضی از کاربرد های جاوا،توسطJRE منتشر شده است.مثال هایی از این کتابخانه ها عبارتند از: - کتابخانه های مرکزی که شامل:

-کتابخانه هایی که برای ساختار داده کاربرد دارند.مثل لیست ها،درخت ها،مجموعه ها،مترجم ها.
-کتابخانه ی پرداز XML (تجزیه،تغییر شکل،اعتبار)
-امنیت

-کتابخانه های موضعی و بین المللی -کتابخانه های انتگرال گیری که امکان تایپ کردن توسط سیستم های بیرونی را می دهند.
-JDBC برای دستیابی به داده ها

-JNDI برای مراجعه و کشف کردن

-CORBA & RMI برای توسعه ی کاربرد توزیع کردن -کتابخانه های واسط کاربر
-AWT (توابع پنجره ای مجرد)که قسمت هایی از GUI را فراهم میکنند.

-کتابخانه های swing که در AWT ساخته شده اند اما کاربرد هایی از AWT widgetry را فراهم می کنند.
-APL ها برای ضبط صدا،پردازش و بازنواختی
-کاربردهای وابسته ی پلت فرم ماشین های مجازی جاوا Plugins- که توانایی اجرا شدن در جستجوگر های وب را به اپلت می دهد.
-java web start

-دادن مجوز و مستند سازی
ویرایش
شرکت سان میکروسیستم ،4نوع ویرایش از کاربرد های مختلف جاوا را ارائه داده است:
-java card for smartcard
javaME-
javaSE-
-javaEE

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

*نقاط ضعف*
مهم‌ترین ایرادی که برنامه نویسان سایر زبان‌ها به زبان جاوا می‌گیرند سرعت اجرایی بسیار پایین جاوا است. یک برنامه جاوا به صورت بایت کد می‌باشد و باید در ماشین مجازی جاوا اجرا گردد. به همین دلیل سرعت اجرای پایینی را در مقابل زبان‌های قدرتمندی همچون ++C دارد. به صورت دیگر یک برنامه C به طور متوسط تا 10 برابر سریعتر از برنامه مشابه جاوا اجرا می‌گردد.
جاوا علی رغم شیءگرا بودن در بخشی از قسمت‌ها برای ایجاد انعطاف بیشتر یا بازاریابی بهتر برخی اصول شی گرایی را نادیده گرفته‌است. از جمله این قسمت‌ها قابلیت بازتابش Reflection می‌باشد. هدف اصلی بازتابش این است که استفاده مجدد از کدها و گسترش کدهای موجود و مهم‌تر از همه نوشتن برنامه‌های الحاقی آسان گردد ولی این مهم با زیر پا گذاشتن بعضی اصول ممکن شده‌است. برای نمونه با کمک بازتابش به راحتی می‌توان متدهای خصوصی دیگر کلاس‌ها را فراخوانی کرد!
زبان جاوا در مقابل زبانی مثل ++C ساده تر و یادگیری ان آسانتر است. این آسانتر بودن به سادگی به دست نیامده‌است بلکه با حذف بسیاری از موارد که باعث قدرتمند تر بودن زبان ++C بوده‌اند ایجاد شده‌است. مهم‌ترین این موارد اشاره گرها و وراثت چندگانه بوده‌اند که در زبان جاوا یافت نمی‌شوند.
از آنجایی که جاوا زبانی با عدم وابستگی به بستر می‌باشد پس استفاده از توابع سیستم عامل را در برنامه نمی‌پذیرد. به همین صورت نمی‌توان از واسط‌های برنامه نویسی غیر از جاوا در آن استفاده نمود.

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

*پاسخ برنامه‌نویسان جاوا به ایرادات*

سرعت پایین برنامه‌های جاوا در محیطی که اجرا می‌شوند ملاک کارایی نبوده زیرا در محیط وب مسئله‌ای که سرعت را کند می‌سازد، شبکه بوده و ابتدا باید سربار شبکه را از روی برنامه‌ها برداشت. از طرف دیگر در برنامه‌های رومیزی هم در JDK 5.0 و 6.0، بهینه سازی بسیاری بوجود آمده که این مسئله باعث شده که در آخرین تست کارایی که انجام شده یک برنامه جاوا در محدوده‌ی 0.8 تا 1.3 همان برنامه در ++C کارایی داشته باشد که 1.3 آن مربوط به بخش واسط کاربری و سرعت 0.8 آن مربوط به بسته تخلیه حافظه می‌شده که هیج الگوریتمی نتوانست از الگوریتم Garbage Collector جاوا پیشی بگیرد. همچنین سال ۱۹۹۹ در مقاله‌ای آقای Lutz Prechelt به این مسئله را ثابت کردند که تجربه برنامه‌نویسی که برنامه‌ای را می‌نویسد از انتخاب زبانی که برنامه برروی آن نوشته می‌شود در کارایی تأثیر بیشتری دارد و این بدان معناست که کارایی یک برنامه را برنامه‌نویس مشخص می‌کند و نه زبان برنامه‌نویسی( ایشان در همان مقاله از زبان جاوا استفاده نمودند تا ذهنیت بد را از بین ببرند)
حذف اشاره‌گرها در جاوا به دلیل مشکلاتی بوده که آنها در طول تاریخشان بوجود آورده‌اند، اگرچه این موارد در برنامه‌های سیستمی لازم بنظر می‌رسد ولی در محیط‌های تحت‌وب که بستر اصلی جاوا هستند می‌توانند اثراتی به مراتب شدیدتر نسبت به آنچه در برنامه‌های سیستمی دارند داشته باشند و باعث می‌شود که توجه برنامه‌نویسان از مسائلی چون کارایی، قابلیت اطمینان و مقیاس‌پذیری برنامه به تنظیم اشاره‌گرها معطوف گردد.
وجود وراثت چندگانه در زبانی مانند ++C، باعث ایجاد مشکلات اساسی‌ای می‌گردید که اکثر برنامه‌نویسان ++C از آن دوری می‌کرده و هنوز هم می‌کنند. ولی قابلیت چندریخته شدن یک کلاس از لحاظ شی گرایی بسیار مهم بوده و بنابراین توجیهی برای وجود وراثت چندگانه را فراهم می‌نمود. در جاوا با وارد شدن مفهومی به نام واسط برنامه‌سازی (Interface)، دیگر نیازی به وجود وراثت چندگانه احساس نشد و بنابراین از زبان جاوا حذف گردید. در حال حاضر اکثر طراحان برنامه‌ها حتی به این نتیجه رسیده‌اند که وراثت تکی هم باعث ایجاد مشکل بوده و تا آنجایی که می‌شود باید از Composition استفاده نمود و در تمامی کتاب‌های طراحی که از سال ۲۰۰۰ به این طرف چاپ شده به آن اشاره نموده‌اند.
از ابتدای بوجود آمدن جاوا، کتابخانه JNI - Java Native Interface در آن وجود داشته که قابلیت فراخوانی و دستکاری برنامه‌هایی در ++C و ... را می‌داده که از نمونه‌های آن میتوان به Jtwain که یک بسته‌ایست که از کتابخانه‌های ویندوز برای اسکن عکس استفاده می‌کند، یا SWT که یک بسته نرم‌افزاریست که از کتابخانه‌های ویندوز و لینوکس (برحسب سیستم عامل) برای ساخت واسط کاربری (UI) استفاده می‌کند، نام برد.

----------


## Nazanin-Zohreh

*یک اشتباه متداول*

برخی مردم به علت شباهت اسمی، جاوا و جاوااسکریپت را با هم اشتباه می‌گیرند. در حالیکه این دو زبان گرچه در ظاهر و کلمات شبیهند ولی بطور ساختاری با یکدیگر متفاوتند. جاوا اسکریپت محصول شرکت نت اسکیپ است.

----------

